# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск > Отдых и развлечения в Минске >  Улётная вечеринка в НЛО!

## Таис

Хочу сама пойти и приглашаю всех любителей!

THE TIMEWRITER &
TERRY LEE BROWN JUNIOR (DE)
Back to Back dj-set
19 мая, 22-00
Клуб НЛО (Я. Коласа, 37)
The Timewriter 
Жан Франк Кошуа aka The Timewriter – знаковый музыкант и диск-жокей, который по праву может называться культовым. Одна из ярчайших звезд в созвездии именитого лейбла Plastic city, автор серии миксов “Deep Train” , во многом предвосхитивших и определивших развитие качественной танцевальной электронной музыки последних лет. Признанный родоначальник стиля Tech-House, в своих dj-сетах TheTimewriterпотчует публику теплым, эмоциональным хаусом, энергичные пульсации которого не оставят в покое ни одну пару ног на танцполе.

Terry Lee Brown Junior
Terry Lee Brown Junior , он же Норман Феллер занимается диджеингом и написанием музыки уже более 20 лет и заслуженно занимает одно из почетных мест в элите мировой house-сцены. Фирменное звучание отTerry– атмосферный deep&groovyhouse, проникающий в каждую клеточку слушателя, идеальная саундтрек для жизни на приличных скоростях. Альбомы и миксы от Terry Lee Brown Junior подняли хаус на новую высоту, доказав, что эта музыка пригодна не только для знойных ночей на танцполе, но и для вдумчивого и комфортного домашнего прослушивания.

Уникальным для Беларуси станет клубное выступление легендарных музыкантов в формате "Back to Back". Несколько часов подрядTheTimewriter и Terry Lee Brown Junior, постоянно сменяя друг друга за диджейским пультом, в паре создадут неповторимое музыкальное шоу. Театр двух актеров в стиле house.

Помимо хэдлайнеров на трёх танцполах выступят лучшие белорусские диск-жокеи. Каждый посетитель сможет найти "свою" музыку и атмосферу. Всю ночь на сцене приятным бонусом к диджеям – профессиональные танцевальные коллективы, freak-show и воздушные акробаты. Зрителей так же ожидает специальный vj–setс 3D-видеомаппингом, который добавит эксклюзива и без того знаковой для столицы вечеринке «MakeYourMove».

 Dj's: Nerv, Gurami, Gaamer, Arsenti Tchouprina, Deem, Kraut, Sugar, 50k

RADICALFASHION
Vj Varnava
3 Танцпола
Black & White dresscode
Facecontrol

Инфо: +37529 1303084
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Michael

а цена вопроса? почему нет этой инфы?

----------


## Таис

В районе 200 тысяч билет вроде бы, точнее не скажу) Но там есть за что отдать эти деньги!

----------


## Droplya

Судя по прочитанному, согласна, есть за что))))
НАдо будет уточнить стоимость билетов и попасть на вечеринку все таки я думаю.))

----------


## Michael

хм, не так уж и дорого, все-таки целая ночь и такая подборка диджеев в одном месте))

----------


## Droplya

но и не дешево) 
думаю все таки отжалеть денег да пойти "гульнуть" на все 100 =)

----------


## alehandro

это не какая то там туса будет для всех подряд... скажем так. там будут только ценители этого жанра. и просто приятные и здоровские люди. за рубежом ценник на такое гораздо больше.

----------


## nats

Крутяк! Реальная пати намечается! Стоит пойти, развеяться! С друзьями оторвемся, отдохнем!

----------


## Droplya

Значит зачисляемся в ряды "приятных и здоровских людей", что бы для этого за рубеж не ехать)))

----------


## Michael

да просто тут сам факт- для нашей страны такие тусы большая редкость)

----------


## Таис

Это не просто туса, а шоу на всю ночь! Ребята, аналогов у нас ещё доолго не будет- посмотрите, какие диджеи там собираются, ещё всякие представления, музыка, которую вы больше нигде вживую не услышите!

----------


## Michael

так да, нетипичное для нас мероприятие)

----------


## Droplya

да типичное или нет - все арвно. Нужно идти туда и не думать ни о чем.)))) Я так уже вся в предвкушении)))

----------


## Michael

Вконтакте есть инфа, что билеты можно купить за 70 тыс)))

----------


## nats

Да ну как по 70? Я уже морально на 200 настроился. ГДЕ??? КАК КУПИТЬ?

----------


## JAHolper

> Да ну как по 70? Я уже морально на 200 настроился. ГДЕ??? КАК КУПИТЬ?


Подъезжайте в офис с 10 до 18 в будние дни и покупайте билеты по 70 тысяч. 
Ближе к ивенту билеты будут дорожать!
Координаты офиса:
г.Минск, ул.Уманская, 54, 4-й этаж многоуровневой автостоянки, пом.36 (оф.3)
Телефон офиса: 
гор. 8017 328-17-63
моб. +375(44) 768-88-45

----------


## Michael

ага, вконтакте на стене в группе написано) заманчивое предложение)

----------


## Droplya

Заманчивое?? Да это просто тебе дарят считай билет.))))

----------


## Таис

Да уж - три билета на такое пати по цене одного! Пойду обязательно! Ребята, что тут думать, на такое шоу стоит сходить! Там же такие диджеи!

----------


## Michael

мне кажется, что еще могли бы разыграть пару билетов) вообще гуд было бы)

----------


## Droplya

Так будет розыгрыш билетов)))) ДОставайте фотики )))

----------


## Michael

уже даж одеваюсь в черно-белый костюмчик))

----------


## Таис

Да, классно- блек энд вайт- прикольный дресскод)
Вот ещё более конкретная инфа по стоимости билетов:
https://shop.ticketpro.by/ru/Event/Detail/6133/make-your-move
На танцпол вообще доступно весьма)

----------


## Michael

на офисе все еще есть билеты по 70 тыс. Вчера парочку прикупил)

----------


## Таис

Да ну, и так на танцпол недорого... Кстати, вот фотоотчёт с прошлого шоу Терри ли:
http://geometria.ru/events/night-life/2012/5/5/604032
Думаю, у нас будет не хуже)

----------


## Michael

у нас будет еще лучше)) очень хочется поскорее туда))

----------


## Таис

Да, один Терри чего стоит! А  паре они будут просто улётны! Я уже жду не дождусь)

----------


## Michael

Терри Ли Браун вообще красавчик! я был на "Космос наш"- там эти челы приглашенными гостями были, это было просто улетно!

----------


## Таис

Вот, для ознакомления - один из лучших треков Терри:

----------


## Michael

шикарно, хоть бы поставил этот трек на вечерине)

----------


## Таис

Думаю, он там слабает все свои хиты... у них же там будет что-то вроде "поединка") Завтра оторвёмся по-полной!!

----------


## Michael

да, сегодня наконец-то все будет)) всем идущим приятного вечера)))

----------

